# Covid test for travel to UK



## jakethepeg

I have to return my motorhome to the UK, and am planning on taking Calais-Dover ferry. I understand the need for 10 days self isolation, but what are the requirements for testing. PCR or antigen or something else?


----------



## Clic Clac

COVID-19: rules for travel between France and the UK


Find out about measures in place for all people travelling between France and the UK.




uk.ambafrance.org


----------



## richardrob

The rules for entering England from countries, not on the red list have changed. If you are entering countries and territories, not on the red list, the rules depend on your vaccination status.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Just got back from our belated Christmas trip to the UK. The only reason we went was due to the dropping of tests and quarantine. Just need to be fully vaccinated.

We looked into a trip at Christmas but it meant tests before going, tests (at rip-off rates) in England, quarantining until the first results came back and then also jumping through similar hoops to return. To conform with regulations in the UK, we would have had to have quarantined somewhere before moving on to our destination at our friends' house. That meant renting an "Airbnb" for 3 days. However, despite the excessive cost of testing, nowhere would guarantee the results in 72 hours (yes, they all claimed it, but I read the small print!). Then what? And what if the tests came back positive or inconclusive? Christmas stuffed with nowhere to stay! The cost for this potential nightmare was racking up to around £1200 (including travel, tests and accommodation). Decided against and had a quite Christmas here in Belgium.


----------



## boilerman

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Just got back from our belated Christmas trip to the UK. The only reason we went was due to the dropping of tests and quarantine. Just need to be fully vaccinated.
> 
> We looked into a trip at Christmas but it meant tests before going, tests (at rip-off rates) in England, quarantining until the first results came back and then also jumping through similar hoops to return. To conform with regulations in the UK, we would have had to have quarantined somewhere before moving on to our destination at our friends' house. That meant renting an "Airbnb" for 3 days. However, despite the excessive cost of testing, nowhere would guarantee the results in 72 hours (yes, they all claimed it, but I read the small print!). Then what? And what if the tests came back positive or inconclusive? Christmas stuffed with nowhere to stay! The cost for this potential nightmare was racking up to around £1200 (including travel, tests and accommodation). Decided against and had a quite Christmas here in Belgium.


Hi FBB, what hoops do you have to jump through to get back, or visit France now, please.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

boilerman said:


> Hi FBB, what hoops do you have to jump through to get back, or visit France now, please.


Nothing really. Just the Covid vaccine certificate and the Declaration sur l'Honneur for FRance (plus, for mw, a Passenger Locator Form for Belgium).


----------



## boilerman

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Nothing really. Just the Covid vaccine certificate and the Declaration sur l'Honneur for FRance (plus, for mw, a Passenger Locator Form for Belgium).


Nice one FBB, I just wasn't sure, Oh and thanks for explaining the rugby


----------



## EuroTrash

I don't understand why you still have to fill in a passenger locator form for the UK?
If you have a vax certificate there are no checks so what's the point? But apparently you still do, and ours is not to reason why.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

EuroTrash said:


> I don't understand why you still have to fill in a passenger locator form for the UK?
> If you have a vax certificate there are no checks so what's the point? But apparently you still do, and ours is not to reason why.


We had to upload that along with our vaccine certificate onto the EuroTunnel booking. Guess the two go together?


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

EuroTrash said:


> I don't understand why you still have to fill in a passenger locator form for the UK?
> If you have a vax certificate there are no checks so what's the point? But apparently you still do, and ours is not to reason why.


It took months for them to bring it in, will no doubt take the same to take it out...

(And it's still an extremely poor example of UX for forms)

Kind regards



Ian


----------



## richardrob

The rules for entering England from countries, not on the red list have changed. If you are entering countries and territories, not on the red list, the rules depend on your vaccination status. You are fully vaccinated if you have received a full course of approved vaccine at least 14 days before your arrival in England. The day you received your last dose is not included in these 14 days. Quite simply, our last trip to Germany was easier. After quietly buying train tickets for DB Fahrplan - Deutsche Bahn Fahrplanauskunft, we had a great trip and enjoyed the beauty of that country.


----------

